# Adding a "Bell" button



## GADave (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and hoping y'all can help me with a problem. I've got an old Lionel ZW transformer and am running an MTH loco with Protosound 2. To activate many of the protosound functions I need a "bell" button and don't have one, I only have direction and whistle buttons on the old ZW transformer.

What's the easiest way to add the functionality of a bell button?

All help appreciated very much!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The MTH website is worth visiting. Apparently you are not getting the most from your system. Here are the conventional instructions. As a minumim you need a new Transformer with the buttons, without knowing the signal to activate a whistle. A conventional horn/whistle is just a DC pulse over AC track. Going DCS would be next, then you could program your sounds. If you find a diagram to a transformer maybe you could figure it out. So much for modern electronics.

http://www.protosound2.com/

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, I agree that buying a new transformer would be the easiest route... If you choose to take this path, MTH has four models ranging from $50.00 to $430.00 as can be seen here...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*GaDave the gentleman*

I cheated and posted your question at another site.
Here is the link.http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/p/142847/1588683.aspx#1588683
Basically you need a Lionel Bell button.I got to give credit to them for answering so that i why I posted the link. I was curious too and wanted to know.So GaDave you are the gentleman. Thanks for asking the question here. I may have found out eventually but these guys came through.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Lionel produced the 167 Whistle Controller in the early years. If you have one, tie it in and if you have the polarity right it will ring.

Basicallly, the Protosound is sensitive to a DC pulse. One direction is a horn/whistle the other is a bell.

With a separate button, you can do both if you have a double pole switch. Neat Huh!


----------

